# Авиация > Литература >  Книги про годовщиу 70. лет Победы

## Йиржи

Увазаемые коллеги добрый день.

Хочу вас спроситъ. Не знаете выйдет какая то книга об авиации в связи с годовщиной 70. лет победы?

----------


## Nemos19

Документ почти в тему ...


1944-46. Приказы командующих СФ и ВВС СФ флота о награждении личного состава ВВС СФ флота орденами и медалями СССР., PDF.

Архив: ЦАМО (Центральный Архив МО).
Издание: ВВС СФ
Фонд: 787 СФ.
Опись: 2 Отдел кадров ВВС СФ.
Ед. хр.: 60

Дело: 35., 259 стр., 124,20 Мб.

https://book-olds.ru/BookLibrary/009...SR.-TSAMO.html

----------


## Avia M

75 лет.

К 75-летней годовщине Великой Победы предприятия ОАК, входит в Гокорпорацию Ростех, собрали свою "книгу памяти". Это тематический раздел на официальном сайте, где собрана подборка исторических материалов, посвященных Великой Отечественной войне. «Герои Победы» - это истории людей, которые работали на предприятиях авиастроения в годы войны, сражались на воздушных фронтах за штурвалами наших самолетов, дети которых сегодня создают новую авиацию России.

https://www.uacrussia.ru/ru/9may/

----------

